Ask HN: What is the most positive thing happened to you if not for COVID19? - yarapavan
======
oblib
My wife has had some time off since the shelter in place went in effect, and
two of our adult children moved back in with us before COVID-19 flared up so
we've got to spend some casual time with them and have been working together
really well.

It's made it a lot easier on all of us because aside from food all of our
expenses went down and so far we're able to keep up with bills without too
much stress.

Honestly, my wife and I enjoy having them here. We have plenty of room and
they're both fun to hang out with. It's my daughter and her son, so they're
step-siblings. Both of them were pretty young when we got together so they
grew up together and have a lot of the same friends, and they get along great.
So it's pretty cool to see them getting to spend some time together too, and
they're making the best of it.

And we live in a pretty great spot. We have lots of public land and a very low
population density, and it's just starting to get really nice outside here, so
for us, life has been pretty good so far.

I know that probably sounds strange to some. And I know we're far from over
this, but so far things have been good for and we're all looking for the
positive in this and focusing on that.

And we're all being careful. And so are our neighbors. I'm pretty impressed
with them. We live in a very conservative area but no one is (or very few are)
dismissing this here. So that's positive too.

I've been working at home for around 25 years so for me not much has changed
in regards to that and I suppose that has made it a lot easier for me than
most others. Even my wife said she's "missing work".

And, it's a lot quieter outside now. The nearest "Highway" is a two lane road
about two miles from our place and I can usually hear trucks roaring on it
during the day, but not much now. Hardly at all in fact.

A few days ago I went outside to mow our yard and it was just perfect out. It
was so quiet that I just couldn't fire up the mower and disturb the peace, and
I think all my neighbors felt the same. Not one of them had a mower or leaf
blower or tractor running all day long, or the next day either. That was
really remarkable.

I have no idea what's to come, but there has been some positive things to
focus on for those who have the luxury to try and I've been able to do that so
far.

